# Pink Panther Mantis



## Precarious (Oct 8, 2012)

This is the unknown species from Madagascar all grown up. Still unidentified so I'm calling it Tenodera precariousa until someone either identifies it or reports me to the mantis police!

*Sub female*

As you can see the eyes went from turquoise to green after final molt.












Photos of earlier instars on these pages:

http://mantidforum.n...opic=26133&amp;st=0

Male should be adult very soon.


----------



## OctoberRainne (Oct 8, 2012)

These are stellar,they are soo purple!


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Oct 8, 2012)

Beautiful specimen Henry!

The color is quite unusual making the mantis even more desirable! I like the name to hahaha  

How large is the female now? I would imagine quite large because the L3? was 1.5"

EDIT: Sorry if i am asking too many questions :blush: 

How is the aggression like towards prey and others of its species?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 8, 2012)

Love the name, love the color! It clearly is tenodera, but i can't find any species that even looks remotely like it! Do you think this could be some sort of new species?


----------



## justrokkit (Oct 8, 2012)

That mantis is *beautiful*! I find these striking colorations in mantids so mesmerizing!


----------



## Precarious (Oct 8, 2012)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> How large is the female now? I would imagine quite large because the L3? was 1.5"
> 
> How is the aggression like towards prey and others of its species?


Female is just over 4". Very long and slender. I would have to guess this is a new species of Tenodera.

They can be very aggressive towards prey. Will move across the enclosure to get at it if they're hungry.

I lost a nymphs early on to cannibalism leaving me with only 3 so I separated to make sure I got adults for breeding. Luckily I do have a pair so I'll do my best to get her bred. Hard to say how communal they are. Maybe I'll experiment if I get enough nymphs.



brancsikia339 said:


> It clearly is tenodera, but i can't find any species that even looks remotely like it! Do you think this could be some sort of new species?


I agree. Looks identical to other Tenodera except for the colors. I know two people who have some of the nymphs. One ended up with a male with a little more standard colors as adult, but the others nymphs are pink like mine. I have my male and the male mentioned above so I'll try to get photos up when I get the chance.


----------



## Mime454 (Oct 8, 2012)

It's really lovely mi can't wait to see the photos of her all dried out. You might want to send her to a university to get her properly identified when she dies.


----------



## shoejazz (Oct 8, 2012)

The pink panther mantis is a good common name for this specimen.


----------



## Mime454 (Oct 8, 2012)

Precarimantis.


----------



## Orin (Oct 8, 2012)

Does he eat dead ants? dead ant, dead, ant

dead ant, dead ant,

dead ant, dead ant,

dead aaaaaant


----------



## fleurdejoo (Oct 8, 2012)

Ohh I like them both!


----------



## Precarious (Oct 8, 2012)

Orin said:


> Does he eat dead ants? dead ant, dead, ant
> 
> dead ant, dead ant,
> 
> ...


Haha! I'll have to try that out.


----------



## Paradoxica (Oct 8, 2012)

That is awesome you may have a new species, but at the same time it's kind of a bummer because the odds of anymore more of them being brought into culture are not very good (I would think). Lets hope that it's a species that can be inbred for many generations without any problems. Can a species come into culture and remain if they are all directly related?


----------



## gripen (Oct 8, 2012)

Paradoxica said:


> That is awesome you may have a new species, but at the same time it's kind of a bummer because the odds of anymore more of them being brought into culture are not very good (I would think). Lets hope that it's a species that can be inbred for many generations without any problems. Can a species come into culture and remain if they are all directly related?


I doubt it is a new species rather a nice color variation of a less documented species.


----------



## Mime454 (Oct 8, 2012)

Paradoxica said:


> That is awesome you may have a new species, but at the same time it's kind of a bummer because the odds of anymore more of them being brought into culture are not very good (I would think). Lets hope that it's a species that can be inbred for many generations without any problems. Can a species come into culture and remain if they are all directly related?


Does he even have the male?

I read in a book that the main trouble with inbreeding is lethal or semi-lethal recessives(some of which can drastically reduce egg yield). The more generations that pass, the more safe it is to inbreed. There might be something else that the book didn't cover though.


----------



## Precarious (Oct 8, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> Does he even have the male?


I've got 2 males; 1adult, 1sub.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 8, 2012)

I still think its a rhubarb mantis...  Hold on did Orin make a off topic funny? :lol: Jolly good show...


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 8, 2012)

Precarious said:


> I've got 2 males; 1adult, 1sub.


Does anyone have a female?


----------



## fleurdejoo (Oct 8, 2012)

He says above that he has a female.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 8, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> He says above that he has a female.


Oh sorry nline2long: Hopefully you'll breed them!


----------



## fleurdejoo (Oct 8, 2012)

No apologies!

I can't hardly read or see!!


----------



## Mime454 (Oct 8, 2012)

Precarious said:


> I've got 2 males; 1adult, 1sub.


Oh, great! I hope you breed them and get some awesome nymphs to see if they're of a more identifiable color pattern.


----------



## Mime454 (Oct 8, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> No apologies!
> 
> I can't hardly read or see!!


All you had to do was say that you were from Kentucky.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Oct 8, 2012)

I copped to that earlier!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 8, 2012)

True story!!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 9, 2012)

If it was longer, nearer 5 to 7" I would say it is a supertishioush , gee, now I spelled it wrong, but I am serious, if I had time I would look it up, starts with super


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 9, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> If it was longer, nearer 5 to 7" I would say it is a supertishioush , gee, now I spelled it wrong, but I am serious, if I had time I would look it up, starts with super


superstitiousa. Only thing is superstitiosa doesn't have that rich pink


----------



## Termite48 (Oct 10, 2012)

Henry: Now I have the update. I wonder why the one I sent to you is not of that coloration. Is it even the same species?


----------



## Precarious (Oct 10, 2012)

Rich S said:


> Henry: Now I have the update. I wonder why the one I sent to you is not of that coloration. Is it even the same species?


The coloration on yours really isn't that far off. The underside is nearly identical. There is just more green tint to the upper legs and back. Still has the unique eye colors and plenty of pink/purple making it distinct from any of the Tenodera photos I've seen online. That may be the standard color of adult males of this species. My male should molt any day now so soon we'll have a side-by-side comparison.


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm so silly - I just did an internet search for Tenodera Precariousa  

That is one beautiful mantid!


----------



## Reptiliatus (Oct 12, 2012)

Quite stunning animals you have there!


----------



## blackmerlin (Oct 22, 2012)

hey， i have seen it before , of course pic u send me hahha , how is gonin bro ,. when r u coming to china ?


----------



## blackmerlin (Oct 22, 2012)

hey, dude, can i repost ur pic in china forum ? of coure i will explain that the pic is from u .


----------



## Precarious (Oct 23, 2012)

blackmerlin said:


> hey, dude, can i repost ur pic in china forum ? of coure i will explain that the pic is from u .


Sure. As long as my tag stays on the photos that's fine. A link to my YouTube channel would be appreciated.

http://www.youtube.com/user/precarious333


----------



## chrisnoahdana (Oct 26, 2012)

? I have a few more , if not mistaken I think I may have given those to Henry , there color varies and they are somewhat communal but I've had a female chow down an entire male


----------



## stacy (Oct 27, 2012)

sure is gorgeous


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 27, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## Precarious (Oct 28, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Any updates?


Female is ready for breeding. No connection last night. Will try again.


----------



## hierodula (Oct 28, 2012)

Precarious said:


> Female is ready for breeding. No connection last night. Will try again.


I hope you get them mated, they are really cool looking :innocent: :rockon:


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hmm... I couldn't find superstitiousa any where on the internet....


----------



## Sticky (Nov 13, 2012)

Any updates on the breeding?


----------



## Precarious (Nov 14, 2012)

Sticky said:


> Any updates on the breeding?


No luck yet. The females imperfect wings prevented the male connecting and now the first male is dead. I trimmed her wings but the second male is not yet attempting to breed. He'd better get on it soon or she will lay in infertile ooth.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Nov 14, 2012)

Precarious said:


> No luck yet. The females imperfect wings prevented the male connecting and now the first male is dead. I trimmed her wings but the second male is not yet attempting to breed. He'd better get on it soon or she will lay in infertile ooth.


How do they look now? can u post pics?


----------



## Precarious (Nov 14, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> How do they look now? can u post pics?


All are less pink now. I'm too behind in other things to take pics right now.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Nov 15, 2012)

Guess you better get to steppin' then huh?


----------

